# Hogwarts Houses and MBTI - Part 2



## Catallena (Oct 19, 2014)

ESFP? :happy:


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

Sorry for the wait! Here are my ESFP writeups.

*Gryffindor:* Most Spontaneous ESFP. Of all sixteen types of Gryffindors, these ESFPs embody the house the absolute most. They love the thrill of action, but unlike their ESTP counterparts, they are more in tune with their personal beliefs and emotions. These ESFPs, while generally accepting of others, are intolerant of others attacking what they believe in. Extremely loyal to those who they form positive relationships with, they abhor the idea of ever letting down a friend and as a result can be one of the best types _to _befriend.

*Hufflepuff:* Most Compassionate ESFP. While these ESFPs share the loyalty and devotion of ESFP Gryffindors, their demeanors may not appear as fiery and passionate. Regardless, they are still very much invested in other people and often have a fervent passion to help them fulfill their potential. Supportive and warm, these ESFPs may sometimes lack the diligence of other Hufflepuffs, but they more than make up for it in their positive interactions with others.

*Ravenclaw:* Most Open-Minded ESFP. Like the Hufflepuff variant, these ESFPs may have a more mellow demeanor as opposed to the more spirited Gryffindors and Slytherins, but this does not mean they lack passion. On the contrary, they are perhaps the most passionate of the ESFPs, especially when it comes to exploring the world they live in. They very much relish new experiences, perspectives, and people, never wanting to miss out on the chance to learn something new about themselves and their surroundings.

*Slytherin: *Most Troublemaking ESFP. Although these ESFPs may not be as amiable on the surface, looking more like ESTPs than ESFPs, they have enormous amounts of passion and emotion on the inside. Like ESFP Gryffindors, these individuals make it a point to always stand up against anything they feel is an injustice but can be a bit more politically incorrect in doing so. More than any other ESFP, they love to challenge the status quo, attempting to fix anything they view as "broken" but often in a quite reckless manner.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

It's been said already, but here's another request for ENFJ Houses.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

ENFJ it is. 

*Gryffindor:* Most Catalytic ENFJ. Similarly to INFJ Gryffindors, these ENFJs are extremely passionate about causes close to their hearts, but they are much more likely to take action than INFJs. Natural leaders, these individuals are some of the most well-liked of them all. People of other types often find themselves flocking to individuals of this type because of their confidence, charisma, and agreeableness, and generally, these Gryffindors use this to their advantage.

*Hufflepuff:* Most Congenial ENFJ. These ENFJs are usually not as concerned about causes as Gryffindors, choosing to direct their focus more towards the people aspect of their lives. Warm, accommodating, and usually genuine, these ENFJs are some of the best friends one could possibly have. They are very in tune with the emotions of other people but may occasionally forget that not everyone has the same worldview as them.

*Ravenclaw:* Wisest ENFJ. Of all the ENFJs, this type is the least prone to action but the most aware of other people and their intentions. These ENFJs are typically more in tune with their auxiliary Ni, and as a result, they are very interested in how the people they interact with and the world they live in all fit together. As a result, this type is generally the least judgemental of the ENFJs, inviting people into their circles to discover everything they can about what makes them who they are.

*Slytherin:* Most Moralistic ENFJ. ENFJs of this type can look very much like a combination of the Gryffindor and Hufflepuff variants - very outspoken about causes but also quite people-focused. As a result, few ENFJs of this type will actually identify as Slytherins. However, what makes them this type is that they are the most manipulative of the ENFJs, often forgetting that people are individuals and cannot be molded into something they're not. With that said, this particular trait is more often than not subconscious.

So as of now, I'm nearing the halfway point of my writeups. Here are all the types I've covered so far so you all know not to suggest them in the future:
- INFP
- ESTP
- INFJ
- ENTP
- ISTP
- ESFP
- ENFJ


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

These are really good. Can we get ISTJ?


----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

INTP would be cool to see.

I wonder what most INTPs have been sorted into. I'm personally a bona fide Ravenclaw, but I feel like most INTPs would be sorted into Gryffindor because of that desire they have to make the world a better place + want to make their dreams a reality.


----------



## Chaerolis (Feb 13, 2015)

Interesting indeed. You're doing a fine job, hope to see an INTJ's :ninja:


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

Alright, time for my ISTJ writeups.

*Gryffindor:* Most Vocal ISTJ. Although ISTJs are normally viewed as a somewhat passive type, this specific type of ISTJ does not conform to that expectation, often choosing to verbalize their most fervent beliefs. Even though they are introverted, they are not shy about putting themselves and their values out there for others to see, defending them to the death if necessary. As a whole, these ISTJs have an ingrained sense of right and wrong that they abide by, and ideally, they'd like others to abide by the same morals, believing they should be universal for everyone.

*Hufflepuff:* Most Dutiful ISTJ. Unlike the Gryffindor variant, these ISTJs fit more of the aforementioned passive, unassuming stereotype, so they are not as focused on causes as Gryffindor ISTJs. However, these ISTJs are the most hardworking type of ISTJ, and since this personality type is already one of the most dutiful, that makes this specific variant very likely to be one of the most noble types one will ever meet. However, this is not all there is to them - they are also quite loyal to people and customs they trust, often prioritizing both above themselves.

*Ravenclaw: *Most Receptive ISTJ. Although many would say ISTJs are not the most curious type, this particular type is very interested in learning. Even though many of these ISTJs are not naturally theoretical, their Si works wonders for them when learning new material. They love gathering information about the past, absorbing some of the most interesting facts, and applying them towards what they view as an ideal future. These ISTJs are also less judgemental than most ISTJs and are often interested in hearing about perspectives outside of themselves (although they may disagree with them).

*Slytherin:* Most Loyal ISTJ. Because of their dominant Si, ISTJs as a whole are usually quite comfortable with tradition, but this is even truer for Slytherin ISTJs. Like the Gryffindor variant, these ISTJs are not only vocal about their beliefs but often expect others to abide by the same morals, failing to acknowledge that not everyone wishes to follow the ISTJ Slytherin's individual truths. These ISTJs are also quite similar to Hufflepuff ISTJs since both are quite dutiful and vigilant, but while these Hufflepuffs are generally good-natured, ISTJ Slytherins are typically more introspective and closed-off.


----------



## pivot_turn (Dec 10, 2014)

I'd like to request ISFP.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

Okay!

*Gryffindor:* Most Open ISFP. These ISFPs are very loyal to people and causes they support and are extremely passionate about defending them when threatened. As a result, they may seem extroverted or even ambiverted, but this is only because they are less private about what motivates them than other ISFPs. Because they are both SPs and Gryffindors, they may be impulsive to a fault at times, but this impulsivity always stems from what carrying what they believe is right. These ISFPs are also typically the most athletic variant of ISFP because these activities allow them to release pent-up tension. 

*Hufflepuff:* Sweetest ISFP. A very peaceful type, these individuals have very harmonious auras, but this does not mean they are willing to sacrifice who they are to attain harmony with others. Very soft-spoken and agreeable, this is one of the easiest types to get along with, but a relationship with this type will only happen if one successfully sifts through their Fi filters and does not attempt to judge them or force them into a box. Additionally, because these ISFPs are very in tune with their Se, they tend to be drawn to nature more than any other type, always trying to find beauty in the world.

*Ravenclaw:* Most Eccentric ISFP. This specific variant of ISFP will often appear intuitive because of their fresh perspectives of the world, but their Se just manifests in a different way, giving them a childlike curiosity about the world they live in. These ISFPs want to relish every experience and perspective they possibly can, and because of this, they are often quite interested in the offbeat and unconventional. Unlike other types, though, most individuals of this type will not try to force their opinions on others because they believe that each person has their own specific path to take. 
*
Slytherin:* Most Nonconformist ISFP. Often feeling a sense of isolation from the world, these ISFPs readily adopt their own values and belief systems without the influence of other people. As a result, they are true individualists, but they will often feel bitter towards the world for, from their perspective, being too hive-minded. Unlike other ISFPs, these individuals are often more in tune with their tertiary Ni than auxiliary Se, resulting in many of them being quite fearful and paranoid about other people because they are afraid of being forced to give up their identities and comfort in what they know.


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

Ardielley said:


> Okay, time for my ENTP writeups!
> 
> *Ravenclaw: *Cleverest ENTP. Unlike other ENTPs who thrive on their dominant Ne, these ENTPs use their Ne+Ti combination to their advantage, exploring all sorts of potentials and possibilities as much as they can. Like ENTP Gryffindors, they love a good debate, but unlike these Gryffindors who, at some point, will feel a need to ensure productivity in what they're doing, ENTP Ravenclaws could keep these discussions going for hours, perhaps even days, if their schedules permitted.
> 
> *Slytherin:* Most Rebellious ENTP. This is an interesting combination because many would consider Slytherin house as a whole quite hive-minded and grounded in tradition, but these ENTPs are intense individualists who generally couldn't care less about tradition. Keep in mind that just because these ENTPs dislike following rules they view as archaic and unnecessary does not mean they will always rebel, or rebel outright at least. Overall, these ENTPs are quite complex, witty, and adventurous in their thoughts, but their individualism places them here.


Totally agree. Everywhere I see the relation of MBTI and Hogwarts, ENTPs are connected to Gryffindor. Even though the general ideas might relate to Gryffindor, I've always felt like I belong to Ravenclaw and Slytherin more. Now I can see why and how, thanks!


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

@olonny, thanks for the feedback! If anyone else has any compliments and/or critiques, I'd love to hear them.

By the way, here are the types I haven't covered yet.

- ENFP
- ENTJ
- ESFJ
- ESTJ
- INTJ
- INTP
- ISFJ


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Ardielley said:


> *Gryffindor: Most Idealistic INFP. Typically the most extroverted of the INFPs, they will generally find it easier to speak up against injustices and let their passions and beliefs be known to others. These INFPs are also the most comfortable with conflict even though they may not necessarily enjoy it. Additionally, they have a deeply competitive spirit and despise losing, but this may not be readily apparent to outsiders.*


*

Haha, wow, this is so accurate for me!! I chose Gryffindor on my own and was also sorted into it on Pottermore, to my surprise (figured I would come out Hufflepuff because I tend to be quiet/compassion-focused). I wonder how common it is amongst INFPs - NFP seems well-aligned with Gryffindor values but Ravenclaw seems more aligned with INxx and Hufflepuff with IF. 

Thanks for the fun read 

Can't wait to see more. My family is INTP (Ravenclaw), ESFJ (Hufflepuff or Gryffindor?), and ISFJ (Ravenclaw) so I'm looking forward to seeing what you have to say about them!*


----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

INTJ please?


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

It's been a while... INTJ update coming soon!


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

Ardielley said:


> *Ravenclaw: *Most Mystical INFJ. Of all the 'F' types, this type most resembles the NT temperament. These INFJs are detached, thoughtful, and wise. People who do not know them well may consider them strange because of their presumed intelligence combined with their lack of sociability, but this is only because these INFJs have a harder time demonstrating their auxiliary Fe to others (even though this Fe makes them extremely perceptive of other people's thoughts and emotions). However, once they warm up to people, they can be one of the kindest and most caring types.


Surprisingly accurate.
I've already seen that I wasn't that expressive, and that people often thought that I was a NT.


----------



## greenfaery (Feb 28, 2015)

Melongazpacho said:


> That actually makes a lot of sense. I've always seen people assume that INFP's would be sorted into Hufflepuff because we're "emotional" and typically lack competitiveness or whatever, however two other INFP's I know and myself are all three Ravenclaws.


Yes! This describes me perfectly!


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

The thing with the pottermore test is that it's pitched to distribute people evenly over the four houses. I'm a slytherin and quite happy there, but I think that in actuality I would fit in ravenclaw better.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

> Slytherin: Most Individualistic ISTP. Interestingly, these ISTPs share a lot of similaries with the Ravenclaw variant - they are intensely individualistic, do not like being told what to do, and are apathetic towards tradition (which is somewhat unusual for Slytherin house). However, they differ in that these Slytherins are more extreme in their viewpoints and may lash out at systems they do not like. Additionally, these ISTPs are not as interested in how things work as ISTP Ravenclaws and typically prefer physical stimulation over mental stimulation.


I agree..


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I want to see INTP. In tests, I am usually put in Ravenclaw, but I feel like I'm a Hufflepuff.


----------

